# anyone ever make/have ideas for a gun rest from treestand



## Deers1ayer (Aug 12, 2012)

kevinfoerster said:


> I'm trying to find a way to get a gun rest for my hangon stand. i shoot a muzzleloader and althought most shots are inside 50, it would be nice to have a pivoting rest with adjustable height, 360 swivel and tilt. any ideas?


Maybe a chopper gunner kind of mount would work it describes every thing you are looking for


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

I believe I would just try a monopod shooting stick and put a rubber tip on it to rest on your stand. Just hang it out of the way when not needed. No matter the direction you need to shoot, you can move it with you.


----------



## Gunner72 (Sep 17, 2012)

i have made one in the past it worked pretty well all i did was went to walmart and bought a fishing rod holder the hook style it will swivel and pivet you just have to do a little mod work to it farely cheap also


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Just take a piece of string and put it around the tree above your head. Then wrap it around your barrell and hold it with you hand. Works like a charm..... give it a try and you will see.


----------



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

jbshunter said:


> Just take a piece of string and put it around the tree above your head. Then wrap it around your barrell and hold it with you hand. Works like a charm..... give it a try and you will see.


Now that's a good idea, and so simple.


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Gunner72 said:


> i have made one in the past it worked pretty well all i did was went to walmart and bought a fishing rod holder the hook style it will swivel and pivet you just have to do a little mod work to it farely cheap also


Do you have any pictures of this?


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've used a bowhanger hung directly over the platform of the stand with a loop of rope (I always used my pull-up rope) hanging down. Works very similar to the suspension systems used to shoot from helicopters. It's very stable and helps support the weight of the gun so it can be useful for women and kids as well.


----------



## Gunner72 (Sep 17, 2012)

naw i sure dont its been probably 3 years ago i dont even know where it is anymore sorry


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I was going to suggest mounting a couple pieces of PVS, maybe fence picket to the front with rope going across...kind of a pain, but it would work.

an M1907 military leather sling. Get that set right and you won't need a rest.


----------



## Steady Strap (Aug 6, 2015)

*Tree stand shooting rest*



kevinfoerster said:


> I'm trying to find a way to get a gun rest for my hangon stand. i shoot a muzzleloader and althought most shots are inside 50, it would be nice to have a pivoting rest with adjustable height, 360 swivel and tilt. any ideas?


Hi Kevin, we just developed a shooting strap specifically for tree stands. Check out steadystrap.com 
The most compact, portable, & easy to use shooting rests for tree stands. 
All the best,
Tim


----------



## Alex34 (7 mo ago)

Though, its an old thread, but why on earth would anybody want to make their own gun rest for treestands when there are plenty of them available on the market? You can look for BOG, Summit, Ypod, they all make really good gun rests.


----------



## JPHooley (Jan 21, 2020)

The idea of the string hanging from above is a good idea but NOT hooked on the barrel! Keep the rope on the stock and the barrel free, it will affect accuracy.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Alex34 said:


> Though, its an old thread, but why on earth would anybody want to make their own gun rest for treestands when there are plenty of them available on the market? You can look for BOG, Summit, Ypod, they all make really good gun rests.


Because it’s a do it yourself “DIY”page? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5hout (5 mo ago)

I've used 4 different alternatives. 1: Monopod through metal grate (with wrapping to eliminate sound). 2: Bipod through metal grate (wrapped to eliminate sound). 3: Strap (or rope) hanging from overhead and going under the stock. 4: Jury Rigged rest using adjustable camo blind addon.

Bipod/monopod: You want a rope tied to the top and to your seat, so if it falls forward you can pull it back with minimal movement.

Bipod/monopod/strap worked fine. Use camo treestand blind addon did not, too flimsy. If you do the strap you want to practice some shooting or dry firing holding the strap and gun. I've tried strap next to stock or gun through looped strap/rope) and prefer holding the strap next to the gun wrapped around my hand. If you have to make a weird angle shot less movement required (i.e. don't have to pull gun from strap, just let go). This fall I'm likely doing all my bow/rifle hunting from a tree saddle (last year 50% saddle) so I'm working on finishing a tree saddle rest strap setup.

The strap on the outside of your hand (not inside, gets into sight picture) takes a bit of practice to not torque the rifle.

We also got tushbaby baby carrier and I'm thinking of adding something like this as an elbow rest. It might be gilding the lily, but I'm a solidly average shot with a rifle so I'll take all the stability I can get when the deer are at 100+ yards.


----------

